

How we allow our users to get professional audio with VoiceBunny - taigeair
http://blog.kera.io/post/40192110962/getting-professional-audio-for-your-videos-and

======
torrenegra
Ask HN: Does calling this VaaS (Voice as a Service) make sense to you? After
all, voiceovers, design, music, etc. have always been creative services.

(this is a personal question - I'm no implying that the author refers to
VoiceBunny as VaaS)

~~~
josh2600
I don't know if everything has to be SaaS-ified.

Is it possible to pay someone for a service without adding "aaS" to the end?

It just seems asinine to relabel all these things "aaS" just because they're
on the internet. This is just commerce.

That being said, if you called this VaaS you wouldn't be wrong.

